# Uthopia to stay with Carl Hester



## alibali (28 June 2016)

just seen a post on his fb page apologising for the delay in the announcement but confirming horse stays where he is


----------



## Damnation (28 June 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/www.carlhester.co.uk/?fref=nf



I have seen it too - delighted is an understatement!


----------



## yorks (28 June 2016)

I have just seen it on Twitter also.  So very glad he will stay with Carl.  All been done behind the scenes but happy outcome.


----------



## marotelle (28 June 2016)

Great news,and thank you for whoever made this possible....


----------



## HeresHoping (28 June 2016)

Hoorah! Hooray! Huzzah!


----------



## Queenbee (28 June 2016)

Bleedin fantastic news!!!


----------



## Daffodil (28 June 2016)

Wonderful news.  Thrilled for the team and massive thank yous due to whoever made this possible.
#


----------



## TheOldTrout (28 June 2016)




----------



## WandaMare (28 June 2016)

That's the best news, so happy for Carl and of course Utopia


----------



## Clodagh (28 June 2016)

Great news. I always feel that top class dressage horse have a truly crappy life, and we hear and see so much of Carl Hester's horses out hacking and having turnout it would be really sad if at his age Utopia had to go and be a normal dressage horse. I am so happy for him. Well done buyers!


----------



## Pebble101 (28 June 2016)

So pleased for them both


----------



## hackneylass2 (29 June 2016)

Ideal outcome!  Good things do happen!


----------



## Honey08 (29 June 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Great news. I always feel that top class dressage horse have a truly crappy life, and we hear and see so much of Carl Hester's horses out hacking and having turnout it would be really sad if at his age Utopia had to go and be a normal dressage horse. I am so happy for him. Well done buyers!
		
Click to expand...


Yes this from me too.


----------



## windseywoo (29 June 2016)

Awesome.


----------



## oldie48 (1 July 2016)

Good news indeed! such a pity that there were so many people willing to speculate rather unkindly about his future and CH without having a scrap of evidence to support their view.


----------



## {97702} (1 July 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Great news. I always feel that top class dressage horse have a truly crappy life, and we hear and see so much of Carl Hester's horses out hacking and having turnout it would be really sad if at his age Utopia had to go and be a normal dressage horse. I am so happy for him. Well done buyers!
		
Click to expand...

Makes me laugh every time I see them hacking out in the Royal Purple exercise sheets


----------



## TabithaCat (2 July 2016)

Perfect ending   So pleased as Carl really does care for his horses.


----------



## alsosusieq2 (16 July 2016)

Quite pleased to hear this.  Bravo for a happy outcome.


----------

